# I need new boots.



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Bataleon85 said:


> Getting about time to replace my shredded K2 Darkos. Been a trusty old pair of boots but they're getting leaky and too soft to do much with. Been tossing around the idea of getting a new pair of the same or maybe checking out something similar. Anybody have any suggestions in the same ballpark? I'm looking for mid to medium stiff flex, preferably traditional lace, ankle boa is optional, not 32s and with a decent flex retention. I've read all sorts or reviews but they don't shed a ton of light on the subject of flex retention AND comfort. Hence why I'm asking for personal feedback from someone familiar with these boots and others like them. Again, please no 32s. Been there done that. Absolutely cannot deal with the ankle pain they give me. Anything else though, I'm all ears. Hit me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk




I really like my ride lassos but double boa. The fuse are ankle boa with trad lace but I think a notch more stiff. Lasso is rated as mid stiff but after break in I’d say it’s at a solid mid flex so the fuse might soften a bit too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

kriegs13 said:


> I really like my ride lassos but double boa. The fuse are ankle boa with trad lace but I think a notch more stiff. Lasso is rated as mid stiff but after break in I’d say it’s at a solid mid flex so the fuse might soften a bit too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I've been looking at Rides. I really liked the triads I had years ago but they quick making them. The trident kinda looks like their successor I think? 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Bataleon85 said:


> Getting about time to replace my shredded K2 Darkos. Been a trusty old pair of boots but they're getting leaky and too soft to do much with. Been tossing around the idea of getting a new pair of the same or maybe checking out something similar. Anybody have any suggestions in the same ballpark? I'm looking for mid to medium stiff flex, preferably traditional lace, ankle boa is optional, not 32s and with a decent flex retention. I've read all sorts or reviews but they don't shed a ton of light on the subject of flex retention AND comfort. Hence why I'm asking for personal feedback from someone familiar with these boots and others like them. Again, please no 32s. Been there done that. Absolutely cannot deal with the ankle pain they give me. Anything else though, I'm all ears. Hit me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk




I had a lot of issues with boots in the past, size, pain, heel lift..., I am now at Alpe Dhuez finishing a week with my new Flow Helios focus boa and I love it, beside the technical stuff of double boa, stiffness and what not, it is just comfortable, like putting your legs in sleepers. Recommended!! 

Btw I think this boot (flow) is underrated by riders which makes it price on sale accessible for a premium boot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I have tried Flow boots on before and they were quite comfortable. Can't remember if it was the Talon or Helios but I remember it being super cushy. I tend to stray from boa as the primary closure but if they do it right, I'm willing to entertain the idea. There's a pair of 2016 Helios in my size for $174 on ebay right now so that's a steal for a high end boot even if it's a couple seasons old. How's the boa hardware on yours? I've blown the cables out of my Darkos half a dozen times but never was a huge issue on the spot because it's a heel only boot and I put doughnuts in all my boots anyway so never really affected me much if I couldn't fix them right away. Main closure boas sketch me out more though because they blow and your day is ruined, or at least the next couple frustrating hours. [emoji38]

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

I'm also heavily eyeballing the K2 T1 as it seems to be essentially a stiffer, burlier Darko. I went on the good ride and put in all the filters I care most about and it hits a home run in pretty much every category except reduced footprint which idgaf about since I'm a size 9 in a Darko and 32 tm2 and still fit just fine in my bindings. Flex retention, comfort, adjustability and response are all great or excellent and it's not retarded expensive like every other boot in its ballpark. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Alright...32's32's32's32's32's32's32's32's32's32's32's32's32's32's32's32's32's32's32's32's...>

So I got another pair of 32's focus boas and just switched out the new liners with my old ones...instant 32 slippers. Point is not 32's....but to find stiffer shells and use you old comfy liners. :wink:


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Alright...32's32's32's32's32's32's32's32's32's32's32's32's32's32's32's32's32's32's32's32's...>
> 
> So I got another pair of 32's focus boas and just switched out the new liners with my old ones...instant 32 slippers. Point is not 32's....but to find stiffer shells and use you old comfy liners. :wink:


I've tried that with my Darko liners. My 32s and every pair I've owned previously hurts like the dickens after a couple hours. There's just something about them that makes my ankles lock up and get sore. It's been a day ruiner more than once. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

If you liked your Darkos I'd definitely check out the T1s, they are a decent jump up in stiffness though. I had T1s but I could never get the boa conda to sit right for me. I've been using mostly Ride Fuses for the last 2 seasons and they are by far my favourite boot for fit and flex, but their durability is trash. I'm on my 3rd pair in a year. First pair lasted 60 days and the soles started peeling off. Second pair lasted maybe 45 days and the ankle boa channels pulled out and actually caused the tongue to split across the bend, and now the third pair got to maybe 12 days before the tongue split in that same place right next to the ankle boa channels. The channels themselves are still holding so I'm riding them until that split gets too big before going for yet another warranty replacement. A friend bought a pair on my recommendation at the start of the season and his boa channel has pulled out and tongue split the same way my second pair did, around the 40-45 day mark.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Bataleon85 said:


> I have tried Flow boots on before and they were quite comfortable. Can't remember if it was the Talon or Helios but I remember it being super cushy. I tend to stray from boa as the primary closure but if they do it right, I'm willing to entertain the idea. There's a pair of 2016 Helios in my size for $174 on ebay right now so that's a steal for a high end boot even if it's a couple seasons old. How's the boa hardware on yours? I've blown the cables out of my Darkos half a dozen times but never was a huge issue on the spot because it's a heel only boot and I put doughnuts in all my boots anyway so never really affected me much if I couldn't fix them right away. Main closure boas sketch me out more though because they blow and your day is ruined, or at least the next couple frustrating hours. [emoji38]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk




I close the boa real hard and it worked fine for both my previous k2 raider and the halious. Btw the halious didn't change 2016-2017 beside the liner color changed from red to blue, I tried it last year and didn't buy them then, bought a Burton imperial that was too small and way less cushion support all around the leg, sold it and bought the Helios...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Phedder said:


> If you liked your Darkos I'd definitely check out the T1s, they are a decent jump up in stiffness though. I had T1s but I could never get the boa conda to sit right for me. I've been using mostly Ride Fuses for the last 2 seasons and they are by far my favourite boot for fit and flex, but their durability is trash. I'm on my 3rd pair in a year. First pair lasted 60 days and the soles started peeling off. Second pair lasted maybe 45 days and the ankle boa channels pulled out and actually caused the tongue to split across the bend, and now the third pair got to maybe 12 days before the tongue split in that same place right next to the ankle boa channels. The channels themselves are still holding so I'm riding them until that split gets too big before going for yet another warranty replacement. A friend bought a pair on my recommendation at the start of the season and his boa channel has pulled out and tongue split the same way my second pair did, around the 40-45 day mark.


Yeah I'm largely basing my T1 research on the good ride's rating charts. Like I said, they fit the bill for all the shit that matters for us hard charging daily shred guys. I actually would prefer more stiffness than the Darko so I can really lay out the presses when applicable. I'm really reluctant to go to a full boa boot. As hard as I was on just the side boas of my Darkos, I don't feel like going through the hassle of blowing a front cable when I'm out on the mountain. If you think a Darko dude will like the T1 I think that's what I'm gonna go with. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Bataleon85 said:


> Yeah I'm largely basing my T1 research on the good ride's rating charts. Like I said, they fit the bill for all the shit that matters for us hard charging daily shred guys. I actually would prefer more stiffness than the Darko so I can really lay out the presses when applicable. I'm really reluctant to go to a full boa boot. As hard as I was on just the side boas of my Darkos, I don't feel like going through the hassle of blowing a front cable when I'm out on the mountain. If you think a Darko dude will like the T1 I think that's what I'm gonna go with.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


As always try them on in store, but I think you'd be happy with them. I haven't used Darkos myself, but flex wise I'd say the T1s sit somewhere between my Fuses and Insanos. Definitely a bit 'burlier' feeling than the Fuses, but not quite at Insano level.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Unfortunately the only shop that carried K2 anywhere near me closed down. I might have to wing it and risk a return job. About the only stores near me now are chains like Buckmans and REI and I already know they don't carry anything stiffer than the Maysis. On the other hand, they have Darkos for $183 so ehh... 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

Yeah so updated, got the T1s in today and while they're quite comfortable and remind me very much of my beloved Darkos, they definitely don't feel like a "stiff" boot. They feel about the same as my Darkos did when they were new. I don't know whether to view this as positive or negative. If the endo construction will help them retain this level of flex, then I'll call it a day and consider it a purchase well made, but if they're gonna get shredded in a couple seasons like my Darkos, probably better to just stick with the Darkos as it's a much cheaper boot. Anyone familiar with endo who can throw me some insight? 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaceship (Jan 31, 2013)

How did this turn out for you I have Darkos for a while now and think about new boots.. they get pretty soaked. same situation as you and I think about the maysis.


----------

